# Definition of Southern Hospitality



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Is when somebody gets up early, drives 50 miles to NC to get fresh fleas for fishing AND brings you a hot biscuit to boot... Thanks Wayne,and all the new faces I got fish with! 

Definition of South Carolina "Slab" Pomps =









(the smallest whiting is 12 inchs)


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Great catch. good looking group of fish. Not tryin to discredit you but from the looks of it if the smallest whiting was 12" that puts that big one at about 20". Just curious b/c that is a heck of a whiting if so.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Great catch Toejam! That's an excellent area to fish - I'll be over that way in about a week! Hope I can find some like that!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

all caught on fleas?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice haul! Now we need directions to your place for the cook out 

Bet that was fun.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

where are all these nice sized fish caught?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

All but the 3 largest whiting were caught Sunday in the Surfside area,,, the 3 bull whiting were caught Monday in the CApe Fear Area. All were caught on fleas.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

It was good to see you again my friend. That guy says it makes your biggest whiting 20 inches, hey, how bout them pompano. Wish I had a few more hours to spend in the surf with you and Frank. Maybe I'll make a trip over to the gulf or see you in Florida this winter. Been away last week for the final FLW tour kingfish event, made the fish off, TV show, and championship.


----------

